# ألقاب السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*ألقاب السيد المسيح إلهنا الحي 
كما جاءت في الإصحاح الأول من إنجيل يوحنا*​*
*

*وهي كما جاءت وبحسب ترتيبها في إنجيل يوحنا 1 :*​*

" الكلمة " في الأعداد 1و14
" إله " في العدد 1
" الحياة والنور " في الأعداد 4و5و9
" الوحيد " ό µονογενής في الأعداد 14و18
" الابن الوحيد " في العدد 18
" حمل الله " في الأعداد 29و36
" ابن الله " في الأعداد 34و49
" المسيَّا " في العدد 41
" ملك إسرائيل " في العدد 49
" ابن الإنسان " في العدد 51​ 
وبالإضافة إلى هذه الألقاب نجد وصاف أخرى ممكن أن نعتبرها ألقاباً وتُشير إلى وظيفة من وظائف المسيَّا الهامة مثل :​ 
" الذي يأتي بعدي " في الأعداد 15و27و30
" الذي هو قبل يوحنا المعمدان " الأعداد 15و30
" الذي هو في حضن الآب " العدد 18
" الذي يُعمد بالروح القدس " العدد 33​ 
أما بقية الألقاب والصفات التي تقوم بوظيفة لاهوتية أو ليتورجية والتي تحسب كلقب من خلال إنجيل يوحنا عموماً ممكن أن لخصها في الآتي :​ 
" المعلم والسيد " يو13: 13 – لقب تأكيدي من فم المسيح شخصياً
" ربي وإلهي " يو20: 28 – اعتراف إستعلاني بالروح لتوما
" مخلص العالم " يو4: 42 – اعتراف علم لأهل السامرة
" المسيح ابن الله الحي " يو6: 69 – لقب المسيَّا خالي من المعنى السياسي أو المادي 
" إني أنا هوَّ έγώ είµ " يو8: 24 – وتوجد في مواضع كثيرة جداً إشارة إلى لاهوته 
" الابن " يو5: 19 – أي أن الله أبوه بالطبيعة ، وأنه كائن قبل إبراهيم 
" خبز الحياة " يو6: 34و48 – لقب ليتورجي روحي
" الخبز النازل من السماء " يو6: 51 – لقب ليتورجي إستعلاني للمنَّ في العهد القديم .
" نور العالم " يو8: 12 – لقب إستعلاني
" الراعي الصالح " يو10: 11و14 – لقب كنسي
" الباب " يو10: 7 – لقب لاهوتي خلاصي
" الطريق " يو14: 6 – لقب لاهوتي خلاصي
" القيامة والحياة " يو11: 25 – لقب أُخروي ( إسخاتولوجي )
" الكرمة الحقيقية " يو15: 1 – لقب سري يحمل شكل الكنيسة وواقعها وشعب الله والمسيح .​​*


----------



## سيف التوحيد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألقاب السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا*

نريد دليلا على ألوهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس

آية يقول فيها المسيح أنا الله أو يأمر فيها الناس أن يعبدوه 

لا أدري اذا كان المسيح إلها - فلماذا لم يصلي له أتباعه ويعبدوه ويعظموه؟

لماذا كانوا يعاملوه على أنه واحد مثلهم ولا فرق بينه وبينهم؟

هل يعقل أن يكون الإله إنسانا ضعيفا متواضعا فقيرا مسكينا؟

يا أخت فراشة أليس كتابكم يقول أن الذي يصلب ملعون؟ فهل المسيح كذلك والعياذ بالله؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألقاب السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا*



> نريد دليلا على ألوهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> آية يقول فيها المسيح أنا الله


اهى الاية :

[q-bible]يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 9 [/q-bible][q-bible]
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 
[/q-bible]

السيد المسيح لة كل المجد بيتكلم معانا بمحبة مش بالامر 
بيقولنا احنا اخواتة ازاى اخ يأمر اخوة ؟؟؟

الامر دى عندكم انتوا الله الجبار المكار المنتقم ..... الخ 

لاكن احنا الهنا يسوع المسيح الله الحى الة محبة و سلام

جبتلك اية توضح ان المسيح هو الله زى محضرتك طلبت 

انا مش عايزة اسئلك ازاى توصفوا ربنا بالمكر و المنتقم و جبار

دى اوصاف تتوصف لربنا .. على العموم دا مش موضوعنا و مش عايزة اعرف الرد

انت بس مع نفسك فكر فية ازااااااااااااى

و كمان هنا القسم مش قسم اسئلة و شبهات حول المسيحية

ممكن حضرتك تسئل فيهم فى المكان المخصص لية

رغم انهم جاوبوة 60 مرة قبل كدا و برضة ترجعوا تسئلوا نفس الاسئلة

يا ريت حضرتك ترجع لقسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة حول المسيحية 

شكرآ ليك

الرب ينور قلبك 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألقاب السيد المسيح في <a href=*



> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > اهى الاية :
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألقاب السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا*

يا استاذ سيف انا مش عايزة اتحاور فى القسم دا 

مش هاخالف انا القوانين علشان ارد عليك بالوقت اللى فية منتدى كامل للاسئلة دى

اتفضل اطرح شبهتك هناك .. من فضلك النظام و احترام القوانين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألقاب السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا*

أنا آسف وما قصدت مخالفة القوانين وأتمنى لو تفتحين حوارا ثنائيا لهذا الموضوع ( ألوهية المسيح عليه السلام ) في القسم المخصص لو أردت بارك الله فيك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألقاب السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا*

حضرتك اللى بتسأل تقدر تفتح و تسئل فى اللى عاوزة

و المتخصصين فى الحوارات هايردوا عليك

الرب يباركك​


----------



## ra.mi62 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألقاب السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا*

شكرا لكي يافراشة موضوع رائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألقاب السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا*

ميرسى كتير يا رامى

الرب يباركك​


----------



## adel baket (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألقاب السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا*

_الله فراشه على موضوعك الرائع_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ألقاب السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا*

ميرسى كتير ليك يا عادل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جدو كيرلس (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا موضوع رووووعة .. جميل جدا .. ربنا يباركك ..
وحسيت أنو في بعض الأعضاء مقهورين جدا و مغتاظين جدا .. ليه ؟
أنتوا عارفين أنا عن مين عم بتكلم​


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرااا جداااا*
* فى منتهى الروعه*
* الرب يباركك*​ ​


----------

